# PLAQUE WERKZ



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Ordered 10 plaques 10 months ago got nothing but excuses .Anyone else get burned by Mark ?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.HE USE TO DO MY PLAQUES BACK IN THE DAY,BUT HE RAN INTO ALOT OF FAMILY STUFF SO IN USING JAGSTER LAZER CUTTING NOW.HIT THEM UP AND ASK FOR JOEL HOMIE,QUICK TURNAROUND AND GREAT PRICES.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=472023&st=0


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 23 2010, 10:59 AM~16385347
> *Ordered 10 plaques 10 months ago got nothing but excuses .Anyone else get burned by Mark ?
> *


I've heard it takes a while to get a plaque done from that guy


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ive heard alot of bad things about that guy, best bet is to find another sand caster and get em remade!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.HE USE TO DO MY PLAQUES BACK IN THE DAY,BUT HE RAN INTO ALOT OF FAMILY STUFF SO IN USING JAGSTER LAZER CUTTING NOW.HIT THEM UP AND ASK FOR JOEL HOMIE,QUICK TURNAROUND AND GREAT PRICES.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=472023&st=0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

It took my club about 10 months, 35 phone calls, 35 unanswered messages, 25 excuses, a couple legal threats..........and a lot of hastles! But I did finally get them!!!!


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

fuck plaque werkz hes been using family problems as a excuse for the last 3 yrs

try krazy kutting here on layitlow he is good peeps with very good prices


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16396284
> *fuck plaque werkz hes been using family problems as a excuse for the last 3 yrs
> 
> try krazy kutting here on layitlow he is good peeps with very good prices
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 23 2010, 09:59 AM~16385347
> *Ordered 10 plaques 10 months ago got nothing but excuses .Anyone else get burned by Mark ?
> *


YUP ONE 11 MONTH TURNAROUND AND PLAQUES WERE ALL PITTED UP BENT LETTERS :happysad:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16396284
> *fuck plaque werkz hes been using family problems as a excuse for the last 3 yrs
> 
> try krazy kutting here on layitlow he is good peeps with very good prices
> *


Mark text me yesterday I thought he was good people but what can you say here is the text 

"Mario I am having seroius problems at this time I want u 2 know I will make this right with you some way some how I will not Burn you things took a very bad turn 
Mark Sheehan " 
dont know what to think does he owe anyone else plaques ? 

He made 1 plaque that can out nice then he said he lost the mould and then his guy that makes the moulds died , had another guy that was in Mexico ?????????? then lost the foundry then his family had H1N1 fuck trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

used him about 10 yrs ago start out good. then started having problems with him. we pulled our mold and moved on. I thought he went out of business


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM STILL SUPRISED PEOPLE ARE USING THIS COMPANY, THERE HAS BEEN ISSUES WITH EXTENDED TIME FRAMES SINCE ALMOST 2000. SO I MEAN LETS GET IT RIGHT, AND MOVE ON TO OTHERS. XTC HAS BEEN DOING SOME NICE WORK, AND THERE ARE A COUPLE OF OTHER TRUSTED COMPANIES.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16396284
> *fuck plaque werkz hes been using family problems as a excuse for the last 3 yrs
> 
> try krazy kutting here on layitlow he is good peeps with very good prices
> *


X3


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

think we're comin up on a full year of waiting and the same excuses that everyone elses has shared here :uh: unfortunetly quitw a few clubs are worried. fucked up way to do bussiness :no:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A & B Foundry / Aluminum & Brass Foundry
Located in Dallas Texas:
11165 Denton Dr
Dallas, Texas 75229

Ask for Dave tell him the guy who he made the NEW WAVE car club plaques sent you..
Dave:
(800) 743-4995


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 25 2010, 10:30 PM~16409566
> *I AM STILL SUPRISED PEOPLE ARE USING THIS COMPANY, THERE HAS BEEN ISSUES WITH EXTENDED TIME FRAMES SINCE ALMOST 2000.  SO I MEAN LETS GET IT RIGHT, AND MOVE ON TO OTHERS.  XTC HAS BEEN DOING SOME NICE WORK, AND THERE ARE A COUPLE OF OTHER TRUSTED COMPANIES.
> *


x2 Jas does some real nice work :yes:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2010, 07:08 AM~16414438
> *A & B Foundry / Aluminum & Brass Foundry
> Located in Dallas Texas:
> 11165 Denton Dr
> ...


 We all need to get together and see how much he owes everyone


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

*We tried to get a hold of him last week and the foundry said he's no longer there.*


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2010, 07:08 AM~16414438
> *A & B Foundry / Aluminum & Brass Foundry
> Located in Dallas Texas:
> 11165 Denton Dr
> ...


*Hey homie can u post a pic or two of your plaque?* What was the turn around time?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 24 2010, 06:51 PM~16397356
> *Mark text me yesterday I thought he was good people but what can you say  here is the text
> 
> "Mario I am having seroius problems at this time I want u 2 know I will make this right with you some way some how I  will not Burn you things took a very bad turn
> ...


I think you should tell this guy to eat shit and die....


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 26 2010, 02:23 PM~16418136
> *We tried to get a hold of him last week and the foundry said he's no longer there.
> *


Nope stepmother took over the foundry does he owe you plaques ?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 25 2010, 07:54 PM~16409897
> *think we're comin up on a full year of waiting and the same excuses that everyone elses has shared here :uh: unfortunetly quitw a few clubs are worried. fucked up way to do bussiness :no:
> *


how much does he owe you?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

dam.......sounds like dude is a piece of shit....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 26 2010, 03:24 PM~16418153
> *Hey homie can u post a pic or two of your plaque? What was the turn around time?
> *


Took him about a month to make the mold and the first 4 plaques.. He actually made me 3 molds (So Cal. ELA & DFW).. They don't do polishing so you get them kinda rough. I sent mine off to a polisher.. 
He charged me $250 for a new mold, I gave him an old plaque and he used it to make the new mold.. I paid $67 per plaques and then took them to have them polished, $15 ea.. Dave told me the price is based on weight and design..

The plaque he made the first mold from. This plaque is from 1971/72 it was made by a foundry that I believe was bought out by what is or was Plaque Werkz... I'll get my friend who owns the plaque to look on the back, it had the original foundry name stamped on it.. We were both in the club back in 71/72.. I lost mine???


None of these pic's are of the plaques polished..


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jan 26 2010, 04:43 PM~16420234
> *how much does he owe you?
> *


i dont deal with the monies in the club bro, but i know we ordered about 6 to 8 plaques we've been waiting :no:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 26 2010, 10:13 PM~16424333
> *i dont deal with the monies in the club bro, but i know we ordered about 6 to 8 plaques we've been waiting :no:
> *


 NOW. :rant:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

:nono: fuckem


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts_@Jan 25 2010, 07:02 PM~16409265
> *used him about 10 yrs ago start out good. then started having problems with him. we pulled our mold and moved on. I thought he went out of business
> *



you make that sound easy. i was about a grand into him. we got our plaques and they look great. but i have been trying to get our mold but no luck.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

anyone have his cell?


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 2 2010, 01:38 PM~16489168
> *you make that sound easy. i was about a grand into him.  we got our plaques and they look great. but i have been trying to get our mold but no luck.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, does Plaque werkz charge to get your mold back?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Secret Squirrel_@Feb 2 2010, 09:20 PM~16494715
> *Hey, does Plaque werkz charge to get your mold back?
> *


  ITS YUR MOLD!! DATS WHAT U PAID FOR!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

man this guy fucked us ten years ago !!!!

told it on here and some of you came to his defense ...
sorry to hear you got the shaft but i told ya this clown is a fuckin joke !!!

hell his whole family has to be dead by now lolol they been dieing 
for ten years now lololo h1n1 what a joke lolol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jan 26 2010, 11:51 AM~16415916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2010, 07:08 AM~16414438
> *A & B Foundry / Aluminum & Brass Foundry
> Located in Dallas Texas:
> 11165 Denton Dr
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

his shop is next to my shop and he has been closed for more then 6 months already shop is empty


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 2 2010, 11:14 PM~16495343
> *his shop is next to my shop  and he has been  closed  for more then  6  months already shop is empty
> *



but he still taking peoples money i bet lolol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 2 2010, 11:17 PM~16495389
> *but he still taking peoples money i bet lolol
> *


maybe he opened sumwhere else but his shop has been closed for awhile


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 1 2010, 08:27 PM~16483492
> * NOW. :rant:
> *


thanks for puttin that out there bro, i know a while back he gave us the run around about having our plaques at the chrome shop with your guys, we were wondering if you guys had already got yours. hopefully he'll come thru in the next decade lol.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Secret Squirrel+Feb 2 2010, 09:20 PM~16494715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao. true. his truck got highjacked on the way to the chromer with mine. then some one died.


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbsdown: :nono: this dude plaque werkz can't get his shit straight . can't even get insert done,


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 3 2010, 01:14 AM~16495343
> *his shop is next to my shop  and he has been  closed  for more then  6  months already shop is empty
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 2 2010, 10:27 PM~16495543
> *thanks for puttin that out there bro, i know a while back he gave us the run around about having our plaques at the chrome shop with your guys, we were wondering if you guys had already got yours. hopefully he'll come thru in the next decade lol.
> *


 :happysad: YEAH, HE TEXTED ME 2 DAY!! HES ALMOST DONE WITH OUR STUFF!! THANK GOD!! HE SENT ME A FLIC OF MY PLAQUES. THEY LOOK BADD ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 5 2010, 10:28 PM~16528283
> *:happysad: YEAH, HE TEXTED ME 2 DAY!! HES ALMOST DONE WITH OUR STUFF!! THANK GOD!! HE SENT ME A FLIC OF MY PLAQUES. THEY LOOK BADD ASS! :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY YOU


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 2 2010, 09:59 PM~16495141
> * ITS YUR MOLD!! DATS WHAT U PAID FOR!!
> *


NO HE DOESNT BUT DO WHAT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS DID HE WAS IN THE AREA AND STOPPED BY AND KICKED HIS DOOR DOWN ABOUT 3-4 YEARS AGO AND HE GOT THE MOLDS BACK :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Feb 16 2010, 08:02 PM~16633896
> *NO HE DOESNT BUT DO WHAT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS DID HE WAS IN THE AREA AND STOPPED BY AND KICKED HIS DOOR DOWN ABOUT 3-4 YEARS AGO AND HE GOT THE MOLDS BACK :cheesy:
> *


i wish i was local. i have called about every other day for a couple months. 



anyone have his cell number?


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 17 2010, 04:25 AM~16638101
> *i wish i was local. i have called about every other day for a couple months.
> anyone have his cell number?
> *


1-818-262-2400
He wont answer


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 22 2010, 10:56 AM~16688657
> *1-818-262-2400
> He wont answer
> *


well his phone is disconnected piece of shit live and learn


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Mar 15 2010, 07:59 AM~16894800
> *well his phone is disconnected piece of shit live and learn
> *


heard all his 3 numbers are disconnected now :no: has anybody heard from him in the last 3-4 weeks?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 15 2010, 09:06 PM~16902516
> *heard all his 3 numbers are disconnected now :no: has anybody heard from him in the last 3-4 weeks?
> *


  I TAKE DAT BACK!!! YOU KNOW WHAT DAT FUCKER SENT ME IN A BAGAL BOX! I DIDNT OPEN IT TILL 3 DAYS LATER, & GUESS WHAT WAS IN IT.....1 FUCKEN BENT UP PLAQUE!!!! I CANT BELIVE HE SENT ME DAT SHIT, WITH NO ADDRESS BACK! DA MAILMAN JUST LEFT IT ON MY DOOR STEP! DA PICTURE HE SENT ME MUST HAVE BEEN FROM DA OLD BATCH!! I HAD 2 STAIGHTEN DA DAM THING MYSELF! I GUESS I GOT BURNED FOR $875.00!!!! WHAT EVER HAPPENS 2 DAT FUCKER IN DA FUTURE U DESERVE IT 'MARK' & I HOPE YUR READING DIS ''MARK'' YUR PIECE OF SHIT & U KNOW IT MOTHERFUCKER!! DAT FUCKER EVEN BURNED HIS OWN ''MOTHER''!! RICK FROM DA FOUNDERY PLACE TOLD ME! NOW DATS CHICKEN SHIT!! YEAH HE DID CHANGE ALL HIS NUMBERS! WHATS GONNA HAVE 2 HAPPEN REALLY..CLUBS R GONNA HAVE 2 START GETTIN 'LASER CUT' ONES FROM NOW ON!! I MEAN DAT IS DA SOURSE NOW!!! FUCK DAT PUTO! I HAVE NOTHIN 2 TELL HIM & DATS IT!! :rant:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that mark fucker sounds like he tweakin....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 15 2010, 11:57 PM~16902990
> * I TAKE DAT BACK!!! YOU KNOW WHAT DAT FUCKER SENT ME IN A BAGAL BOX! I DIDNT OPEN IT TILL 3 DAYS LATER, & GUESS WHAT WAS IN IT.....1 FUCKEN BENT UP PLAQUE!!!! I CANT BELIVE HE SENT ME DAT SHIT, WITH NO ADDRESS BACK! DA MAILMAN JUST LEFT IT ON MY DOOR STEP! DA PICTURE HE SENT ME MUST HAVE BEEN FROM DA OLD BATCH!! I HAD 2 STAIGHTEN DA DAM THING MYSELF! I GUESS I GOT BURNED FOR $875.00!!!! WHAT EVER HAPPENS 2 DAT FUCKER IN DA FUTURE U DESERVE IT 'MARK' & I HOPE YUR READING DIS ''MARK'' YUR PIECE OF SHIT & U KNOW IT MOTHERFUCKER!! DAT FUCKER EVEN BURNED HIS OWN ''MOTHER''!! RICK FROM DA FOUNDERY PLACE TOLD ME! NOW DATS CHICKEN SHIT!! YEAH HE DID CHANGE ALL HIS NUMBERS! WHATS GONNA HAVE 2 HAPPEN REALLY..CLUBS R GONNA HAVE 2 START GETTIN 'LASER CUT' ONES FROM NOW ON!! I MEAN DAT IS DA SOURSE NOW!!! FUCK DAT PUTO! I HAVE NOTHIN 2 TELL HIM & DATS IT!! :rant:
> *


he said that ***** sent that shit in a bagel box


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 15 2010, 10:57 PM~16902990
> * I TAKE DAT BACK!!! YOU KNOW WHAT DAT FUCKER SENT ME IN A BAGAL BOX! I DIDNT OPEN IT TILL 3 DAYS LATER, & GUESS WHAT WAS IN IT.....1 FUCKEN BENT UP PLAQUE!!!! I CANT BELIVE HE SENT ME DAT SHIT, WITH NO ADDRESS BACK! DA MAILMAN JUST LEFT IT ON MY DOOR STEP! DA PICTURE HE SENT ME MUST HAVE BEEN FROM DA OLD BATCH!! I HAD 2 STAIGHTEN DA DAM THING MYSELF! I GUESS I GOT BURNED FOR $875.00!!!! WHAT EVER HAPPENS 2 DAT FUCKER IN DA FUTURE U DESERVE IT 'MARK' & I HOPE YUR READING DIS ''MARK'' YUR PIECE OF SHIT & U KNOW IT MOTHERFUCKER!! DAT FUCKER EVEN BURNED HIS OWN ''MOTHER''!! RICK FROM DA FOUNDERY PLACE TOLD ME! NOW DATS CHICKEN SHIT!! YEAH HE DID CHANGE ALL HIS NUMBERS! WHATS GONNA HAVE 2 HAPPEN REALLY..CLUBS R GONNA HAVE 2 START GETTIN 'LASER CUT' ONES FROM NOW ON!! I MEAN DAT IS DA SOURSE NOW!!! FUCK DAT PUTO! I HAVE NOTHIN 2 TELL HIM & DATS IT!! :rant:
> *


Somebody going to end up busting him in the mouth ...what a piece of shit...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 15 2010, 11:57 PM~16902990
> * I TAKE DAT BACK!!! YOU KNOW WHAT DAT FUCKER SENT ME IN A BAGAL BOX! I DIDNT OPEN IT TILL 3 DAYS LATER, & GUESS WHAT WAS IN IT.....1 FUCKEN BENT UP PLAQUE!!!! I CANT BELIVE HE SENT ME DAT SHIT, WITH NO ADDRESS BACK! DA MAILMAN JUST LEFT IT ON MY DOOR STEP! DA PICTURE HE SENT ME MUST HAVE BEEN FROM DA OLD BATCH!! I HAD 2 STAIGHTEN DA DAM THING MYSELF! I GUESS I GOT BURNED FOR $875.00!!!! WHAT EVER HAPPENS 2 DAT FUCKER IN DA FUTURE U DESERVE IT 'MARK' & I HOPE YUR READING DIS ''MARK'' YUR PIECE OF SHIT & U KNOW IT MOTHERFUCKER!! DAT FUCKER EVEN BURNED HIS OWN ''MOTHER''!! RICK FROM DA FOUNDERY PLACE TOLD ME! NOW DATS CHICKEN SHIT!! YEAH HE DID CHANGE ALL HIS NUMBERS! WHATS GONNA HAVE 2 HAPPEN REALLY..CLUBS R GONNA HAVE 2 START GETTIN 'LASER CUT' ONES FROM NOW ON!! I MEAN DAT IS DA SOURSE NOW!!! FUCK DAT PUTO! I HAVE NOTHIN 2 TELL HIM & DATS IT!! :rant:
> *


DEFINITELY WENT OUT ASS BACKWARDS!!!! KARMA IS A MOFO SO I KNO HE WILL GET HIS IN TEN FOLDS!!!!!  SO MUCH FOR THIS FOOL BEING A MAN OF HIS WORD!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If you need cast molded plaques hit up Bedsled Kustoms in Ontario, he does local club plaques.

Here is his info
David Lopez
909-214-6048

and Mark if your reading this, don't send me a PM telling me I am not right for giving out my partners info like you did last time. Read all the hate above, I am giving them another place to keep the OG plaques you are not making any more since you moved on.....

God Bless you Mark in all you do!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Look'n for cast plaques in the Dallas Texas area try A&B Foundry, ask for Dave, tell him the guy with the NEW WAVE plaques sent you..

A & B Aluminum & Brass Foundry
abfoundryonline.com
(972) 247-3579
11165 Denton Dr
Dallas, TX


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 16 2010, 06:54 PM~16910652
> *If you need cast molded plaques hit up Bedsled Kustoms in Ontario, he does local club plaques.
> 
> Here is his info
> ...


_KOOL CAT I'VE GOT 10 PLAQUES ON ORDER WITH HIM_


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:guns: DIS IS 4 'MARK' & HIS BAGEL BOX!! I'LL POST UP DA BOX LATER!! :rant:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## GROUNDHAWG (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 24 2010, 04:23 PM~16396284
> *fuck plaque werkz hes been using family problems as a excuse for the last 3 yrs
> 
> try krazy kutting here on layitlow he is good peeps with very good prices
> *


flat the fuck out!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Jan 26 2010, 01:51 PM~16415916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best in the business to deal with that I have found.... Quick turnaround and great work....


----------



## bigdandizzle (Jan 28, 2007)

My last order was put in in 2008 and I am still waiting!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

we got are bike club plaques off of him 11 years ago and he was a stand up guy then but shit happens is there other people that por plaques ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 23 2010, 02:14 AM~16970808
> *we got are bike club plaques off of him 11 years ago and he was a stand up guy then but shit happens is there other people that por plaques ?
> *


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

website is still working, :0 

http://plaquewerkz.com/html3/html3.htm


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

JUST CHECKIN IN TO SEE IF ANYONE HAS PUT A CAP IN THIS FOOLS ASS YET ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16932440
> *:guns: DIS IS 4 'MARK' & HIS BAGEL BOX!! I'LL POST UP DA BOX LATER!! :rant:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 17 2010, 05:23 PM~16920580
> *I SEEN LIL TONYS PLAQUES FROM GROUPE (BOMBS) THEY WERE REALLY PITTED!! DA GOLD WAS NICE THOUGH! MAYBE THEY GOT BETTER NOW. HOW MUCH DOES HE CHARGE ANYWAYS?? :uh:*


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

*He's gooooooooooonnnneee. In the wind.*


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 18 2010, 12:09 PM~16651939
> *We are your one Stop Shop!!
> 
> We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!
> ...


*
  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

There is a couple of us that do lasercut plaques.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

PlaqueWerkz is a southern California based company nestled in the heart of the San Fernando Valley. Mark (aka the Plaque Dude) started 20 years ago as an independent low rider car club plaque maker. In the past five years there have been many changes. The company is now officially known as PlaqueWerkz. With his wife, Carla (a.k.a. ggirl and lil"c" ), now a partner in the company, handling the jobs of administration, artwork and website design, and his son, Steven (a.k.a. the Plaque Brat), who is following in his fathers footsteps by making a name for himself at major car shows by seeking out the plaque needs of euro, low rider car and bike clubs. 

Today, PlaqueWerkz is known for its very simplistic to complex designs and quick turnaround. They avoid many of the hassles and delays by producing their own design work and pattern making in house, as well as the casting and clean-up as shown in the photo's below. The plaques are plated in 24kt gold and the chrome is done in a triple dip show quality finish. That process means it is done in copper than nickel before it is dipped in chrome.

As everyone knows, there is always room for improvement, and PlaqueWerkz is constantly looking for ways to do just that. This includes developing new designs and different ways of laying out the plaque. That is one of the many keys to their success. Another, is that they focus on achieving long term friendships with all of the clubs and non - club affiliated customers. One other very important factor, is the help of the shops (hydraulic, custom install, audio, detail etc.) that they have come into contact with. Without all of you, PlaqueWerkz would not be the company that they are today.

So on that note, PlaqueWerkz would like to take this opportunity to say "THANK YOU" by listing all of the clubs and shops for their friendship, great word of mouth, knowledge and support! 

CLICK HERE FOR OUR KUDOS PAGE




"Come on they are a family owned business... Doing great things in the community... FOR THE RIDE AND FOR THE PRIDE" They are known for their quick turnaround! They even have a kudos page...

:cheesy:


----------



## bobcatproduct (Mar 25, 2010)

Please note - Plaquewerkz is no longer at the listed address in the San Fernando Valley nor part of a family business. This business is with Mark and Carla only and does not includes his son or anyone else in the family. That website has not been updated in years. If you have business with them - it is between you and Mark only - and he is the one that will need to make good on any past, current or future orders.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Many moons ago, I asked for my mold back, and he sent me a plaque made out of wood. After that, I never heard from the guy again.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bobcatproduct_@Mar 27 2010, 11:14 AM~17017102
> *Please note - Plaquewerkz is no longer at the listed address in the San Fernando Valley nor part of a family business.  This business is with Mark and Carla only and does not includes his son or anyone else in the family.  That website has not been updated in years.  If you have business with them - it is between you and Mark only - and he is the one that will need to make good on any past, current or future orders.
> *


Someone that is no good cant make good on SHIT I thought he was a man of his word and If you dont have that you dont have SHIT


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

dunno if its old or not but 818 252 1472 is the number that the domain is registered under


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 26 2010, 12:14 PM~17009150
> *PlaqueWerkz is a southern California based company nestled in the heart of the San Fernando Valley. Mark (aka the Plaque Dude) started 20 years ago as an independent low rider car club plaque maker. In the past five years there have been many changes. The company is now officially known as PlaqueWerkz. With his wife, Carla (a.k.a. ggirl and lil"c" ), now a partner in the company, handling the  jobs of  administration, artwork and website design, and his son, Steven (a.k.a. the Plaque Brat), who is following in his fathers footsteps by making a name for himself at major car shows by seeking out the plaque needs of euro, low rider car and bike clubs.
> 
> Today, PlaqueWerkz is known for its very simplistic to complex designs and quick turnaround. They avoid many of the hassles and delays by producing their own design work and pattern making in house, as well as the casting and clean-up as shown in the photo's below. The plaques are plated in 24kt gold and the chrome is done in a triple dip show quality finish. That process means it is done in copper than nickel before it is dipped in chrome.
> ...


:angry: THUR IS NO SUCH THING AS 'PLAQUEWERKZ' PLAQUEWERKZ IS HIM 'MARK' HE 1DAY DECIDED 2 MAKE PLAQUES OUT OF BRASS! IF ALL U GUYS WHO ARE WRITING EVER BEEN 2 DA FOUNDERY IN 'S.F.V' WOULD UNDERSTAND WHAT IM TALKING BOUT! ALL DAT FOUNDERY IS, IS ALL ALUMINUM THEY WORK WITH! THUR IS NO BRASS THUR. LIKE I SAID HE BURNED ME FOR $$ 875.00 $$ A YEAR & 4 MONTHS AGO! I'LL POST UP MY RECIEPTS IF U ALL WOULD LIKE 2 SEE. SO U CALL DAT MARK A MAN OF HIS WORD? OOOOOOOOOOH KAY U DOO DAT! :rant:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 30 2010, 09:18 PM~17049790
> *:angry: THUR IS NO SUCH THING AS 'PLAQUEWERKZ' PLAQUEWERKZ IS HIM 'MARK' HE 1DAY DECIDED 2 MAKE PLAQUES OUT OF BRASS! IF ALL U GUYS WHO ARE WRITING EVER BEEN 2 DA FOUNDERY IN 'S.F.V' WOULD UNDERSTAND WHAT IM TALKING BOUT! ALL DAT FOUNDERY IS, IS ALL ALUMINUM THEY WORK WITH! THUR IS NO BRASS THUR. LIKE I SAID HE BURNED ME FOR $$ 875.00 $$ A YEAR & 4 MONTHS AGO! I'LL POST UP MY RECIEPTS IF U ALL WOULD LIKE 2 SEE. SO U CALL DAT MARK A MAN OF HIS WORD? OOOOOOOOOOH KAY U DOO DAT! :rant:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobcatproduct_@Mar 27 2010, 11:14 AM~17017102
> *Please note - Plaquewerkz is no longer at the listed address in the San Fernando Valley nor part of a family business.  This business is with Mark and Carla only and does not includes his son or anyone else in the family.  That website has not been updated in years.  If you have business with them - it is between you and Mark only - and he is the one that will need to make good on any past, current or future orders.
> *


you sound like part of the family bussiness. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: sure wasnt only marks business when he was takin all the moneys and doin all the work out of that shop, the "family owned" shop. as far as im concerned the whole family that has anything to do with that shop is responsible for what goes on in it especially dealing with other peoples moneys. im sure everyone whos lost out on money or still hoping for their plaques is on the search for mark, and if anybody still associates with him you should let him know to at least be a man and either cough up the money, the plaques or at least the molds.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 22 2010, 07:18 PM~17275845
> *you sound like part of the family bussiness.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: sure wasnt only marks business when he was takin all the moneys and doin all the work out of that shop, the "family owned" shop. as far as im concerned the whole family that has anything to do with that shop is responsible for what goes on in it especially dealing with other peoples moneys. im sure everyone whos lost out on money or still hoping for their plaques is on the search for mark, and if anybody still associates with him you should let him know to at least be a man and either cough up the money, the plaques or at least the molds.
> *


Well we all know that we are assed out of our money , Plaques , and moulds as the saying goes what comes around goes around


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> THATS WHO DOES OUR PLAQUES


----------



## slimey (May 13, 2008)

started doing business with Mark a few years back, took over a year to get 10 plaques made and many calls with several excuses if not with the shop then personal family issues. we even drove down from nor cal to pick up the order. 2nd order for 6 more plaques took about 3-4 months, he actually shipped them to us. now he's sitting on about $300 bucks for deposit for a few more plaques. number is disconnected, we'll keep trying but I think we'll have no choice but to accept the loss and move on. I guess we be thankful it ain't $1000. like someone else said, gave him the benefit of the doubt expecially when its family shit, and he was always nice and apologetic about shit, but excuses after excuses you gots to kind of wonder about a person.....


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 25 2010, 07:56 PM~17002766
> * Well I got my plaques back, And these things came out nice! I will do business with him again. Enough said.[/i]*


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 29 2010, 08:21 PM~17345864
> *Well I got my plaques back, And these things came out nice! I will do business with him again. Enough said.
> *


With that said would you mind telling me how I could find Mark. He has/had our mold but I have had no luck locating him.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Mar 16 2010, 06:54 PM~16910652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to say He is not dealing with Mark or plaqueworks. He is dealing with David from Bedsled Kustoms.. Good luck with Mark..


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 3 2010, 02:05 PM~17375411
> *Sorry to say He is not dealing with Mark or plaqueworks.  He is dealing with David from Bedsled Kustoms..  Good luck with Mark..
> *


_Thanks for clearing that up. No I'm not dealing with Mark. David @ Bedsleads Kustoms is a stand up guy._


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

He still has our mold. Would any of his fam have our mold? We still need another 8 plaques.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Theres is a thing on here called Search!!! We got our's from him and had some issues but for the most part most everyone is getting burnt by them. A lot of other companys out there.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17381470
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>COOL!! I SHOULD OF WENT THROUGH HIM ALSO!! OH WELL! *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

MY STUFF JUST ARRIVED YESTERDAY!! NOT PLATED, BUT AT LEAST I HAVE THEM THOUGH!! :0


----------



## 2low2cruise (Jan 5, 2009)

we make clube p












































laques here are some pic and ingraving


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Some that i have made!
Big AL and KANDYLAC THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

MADE BY DAVID FROM BEDSLEAD KUSTOMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like it's time to get David his own thread.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 29 2010, 09:12 AM~17640543
> *Looks like it's time to get David his own thread.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Well I guess Mark is still lurking around his profile said that he was on this morning I sent him a Pm and he did not respond like little bitch !!!!


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

I read that your lurking around on the forum Mark, I gonna find a way to locate you you fucken bitch you better refund my money or give me my plaques and mold.

You have the fucken balls to rip-off the lowriding community and use excuses that family members and mold makers have died, I don't give a fuck who died. You better do what's right Mark and refund all who you rip-off.


Street justice has a strange way of catching up Mark....

President NEWWAVE E.L.A.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be at the Imperials car show, I'll have a NEW WAVE plaques rough unpolished for anyone interested in seeing A&B Foundry's work.. They don't do fine polishing but they come out pretty good and ready for polishing.. Stop by, I'll be posted up by my lonley bike, my car is MIA :angry: ....

Look'n for die-cast plaques A&B Foundry, ask for Dave, tell him the guy with the NEW WAVE plaques sent you.. They'll ship any where in the world... I don't recommend someone if I didn't trust him.. If you have any questions feel free to contact me and no I don't get anything for doing this, Dave just turned to be a cool guy trying generate a new business line.. His mold maker said he used to do a lot of plaques back in the day, he's been doing die-cast molds for about 40 yrs..

A & B Aluminum & Brass Foundry
abfoundryonline.com
(972) 247-3579
11165 Denton Dr
Dallas, TX 

Homie John
469-745-0502

Here's some examples of A & B's work, these are what the rough plaques look like.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Jun 24 2010, 12:47 PM~17876849
> *I read that your lurking around on the forum Mark, I gonna find a way to locate you  you fucken bitch you better refund my money or give me my plaques and mold.
> 
> You have the fucken balls to rip-off the lowriding community and use excuses that family members and mold makers have died, I don't give a fuck who died.  You better do what's right Mark and refund all who you rip-off.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i see some people never change... :cheesy:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2010, 11:13 AM~17983337
> *I'll be at the Imperials car show, I'll have a NEW WAVE plaques rough unpolished for anyone interested in seeing A&B Foundry's work.. They don't do fine polishing but they come out pretty good and ready for polishing.. Stop by, I'll be posted up by my lonley bike, my car is MIA  :angry: ....
> 
> Look'n for die-cast plaques A&B Foundry, ask for Dave, tell him the guy with the NEW WAVE plaques sent you.. They'll ship any where in the world... I don't recommend someone if I didn't trust him.. If you have any questions feel free to contact me and no I don't get anything for doing this, Dave just turned to be a cool guy trying generate a new business line.. His mold maker said he used to do a lot of plaques back in the day, he's been doing die-cast molds for about 40 yrs..
> ...


Sorry to hear about your ride getting messed up .


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Jul 7 2010, 01:34 PM~17983464
> *Sorry to hear about your ride getting  messed up .
> *


Thx homie, I'm com'n back stronger then ever... 
It'll be 'The Revenge of Homie Styln'


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Jun 24 2010, 11:47 AM~17876849
> *I read that your lurking around on the forum Mark, I gonna find a way to locate you  you fucken bitch you better refund my money or give me my plaques and mold.
> 
> You have the fucken balls to rip-off the lowriding community and use excuses that family members and mold makers have died, I don't give a fuck who died.  You better do what's right Mark and refund all who you rip-off.
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im lucky i recieved the one plaque i ordered after like 6 months lol, and this was years ago too, he still does this shit?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2010, 01:13 PM~17983337
> *I'll be at the Imperials car show, I'll have a NEW WAVE plaques rough unpolished for anyone interested in seeing A&B Foundry's work.. They don't do fine polishing but they come out pretty good and ready for polishing.. Stop by, I'll be posted up by my lonley bike, my car is MIA  :angry: ....
> 
> Look'n for die-cast plaques A&B Foundry, ask for Dave, tell him the guy with the NEW WAVE plaques sent you.. They'll ship any where in the world... I don't recommend someone if I didn't trust him.. If you have any questions feel free to contact me and no I don't get anything for doing this, Dave just turned to be a cool guy trying generate a new business line.. His mold maker said he used to do a lot of plaques back in the day, he's been doing die-cast molds for about 40 yrs..
> ...


----------



## Romeo Santos (Jul 26, 2020)

G2G_Al said:


> If you need cast molded plaques hit up Bedsled Kustoms in Ontario, he does local club plaques.
> 
> Here is his info
> David Lopez
> ...



David at Bedsled Kustoms is the worst. Works out of his garage in his house. Promises you the moon then never delivers. He will rip you off and never send your plaques. Order with him if you want to get ripped off. Beware.


----------

